# Bean Beetles question for all



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok - we have asked several suppliers about this, and I have googled to death, and I can't find actual laws in regards to bean beetle shipping. We just started carrying them, but it *appears* as if we need to ditch them (which is a bummer). So - I have seen people on here say specifically they are illegal to ship. Can someone give me a link to an actual legit source that shows the actual law in regards to shipping bean beetles (either California law or Federal). Appreciate any help you guys can offer as we just need to confirm an actual legal site, and not just people saying one way or the other. Thanks guys!

Scott - LLLReptile & Supply


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

This may help...

USDA - APHIS - Plant Health, Plant Protection and Quarantine


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This thread discusses it http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...feeders-approved-aphis-usda-2.html#post529254. 

I sent an information request to APHIS specifically about bean beetles and legality to ship them across state borders. I posted the response I recieved from APHIS in the thread above. You and the recipient would both be required to have the appripriate plant pest permit (and would be required to meet the criteria to ship and recieve the designated species (typically double containment)). 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah I went through that before and I was assuming that was the law covering them - but can't seem to confirm the specific species being on the list. From what I read here though - things like horned worms would also be illegal to ship along with a few other commonly shipped food items. I will dig further and see what we can figure out. Thanks for the link!


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Ed. That helps a great deal. Take care


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the requirement only for shipping across state lines or any shipping even within the same state?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Your welcome. 

Some of the plant pest have been determined to be a low threat, I would expect that to be the case for the tobacco horn worms particularly since they have such as wide distribution from all of the farming of thier food plants. 

The USDA via APHIS regulates all interstate transport of plant pests with a blanket ban on thier transport across state lines. Basically other than a few species that are known plant pests that are permitted to ship without a permit you need a permit for transport. 

If you look here on the California site, CDFA > Plant Health > Permits and Regulations it appears that California is working with the USDA in deciding which plant pests can be moved within the state. So to have them in CA you may need a APHIS permit to start out with..... 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> Is the requirement only for shipping across state lines or any shipping even within the same state?


APHIS permits are required for shipment across state lines, both the shipper and the reciever have to have permits for it to be legal. They do not regulate in state transport, however that doesn't mean that it necessarily legal since some agricultural states have strict regulations on it as well. It looks like California may be one such state. You would have to contact either a Agricultural extension agent in your state representative of which ever body regulates plants and plant pests (this may help USDA - APHIS - Services) 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, when it doubt, assume that absolutely anything is illegal, carsenogenic, and teratogenic in the state of California. </sarcasm>


----------

